# Beets



## sadie tortoise (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a russian tortoise and i'm still learning things since i've only had her since about may. All summer she was rotateing mustard greens, dandelion greens, kale and spinach. I recently found that beets are ok and she ABSOLUTELY LOVES them. She would eat only beets if she could and eats them right out of my hand. How much is too much sugary food? I know i've read too much fruit is bad. She also seemed to like shredded sweet potatoe. She is still getting greens everyday but a few pieces of beet each day too since I spoil her and they are in season. Is a little everyday too much?


----------



## Isa (Oct 22, 2008)

sadie tortoise said:


> I have a russian tortoise and i'm still learning things since i've only had her since about may. All summer she was rotateing mustard greens, dandelion greens, kale and spinach. I recently found that beets are ok and she ABSOLUTELY LOVES them. She would eat only beets if she could and eats them right out of my hand. How much is too much sugary food? I know i've read too much fruit is bad. She also seemed to like shredded sweet potatoe. She is still getting greens everyday but a few pieces of beet each day too since I spoil her and they are in season. Is a little everyday too much?



I have an Hermann but I think the greens they can eat are the same. You should feed her spinnach only once in a while. And when you say beats, are you talking about the greens or the beets itself, because I know they can eat beets greens once in while but I did not know they could eat the beets itself. The beets greens everyday is too much, I feed mine beets greens once per 2 weeks. You should not feed her Kale everyweek. I feed mine kale once or twice per month because it is high in oaxalic acid which binds with calcium. You could also add some greens to his food, per exemple, mine loves watercress, escarole, chicory, collard greens...


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Sadie, here is a list of some other foods you can feed your Russian. Remember variety for this type of tort is the key to good nutrition.
http://www.russiantortoise.org/russiantortoisediet.htm


----------

